# Shop Cleanup + New Collectible (and more coming soon)



## Justin (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey folks. We've just finished cleaning up the shop a little bit. Many of the older collectible icons (Cake, Halloween Candy, Easter) have been updated to keep a consistent style of the icons. Also, a new collectible Chocolate Cake has been added to start us off. 15 are available right now, and after that more will be stocked on a weekly basis. More new collectibles will be added in the near future.

On the topic of more functional items, a return of a former item is planned soon. I believe a certain mod has been dropping hints about that lately. 

Cheers




oh and I _might_ have restocked some of the new leaf logo icons, get them before they're gone! don't tell jeremy!


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

This is what I've been waiting for. 

Oh yes. Time do drop some bells~~~

Edit: Bought the first chocolate cake B) 

....also, is there a chance of the avatar height extension returning? I don't see it in the shop anymore.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 14, 2013)

No more height extension. D:


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2013)

catman_ said:


> No more height extension. D:



That was intentionally discontinued long ago. Instead of having it sit there and taunt you guys, I figured it would better to just remove it.


----------



## windfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> That was intentionally discontinued long ago. Instead of having it sit there and taunt you guys, I figured it would better to just remove it.



Darn >_> I was saving for that. Oh well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2013)

Woo, new stuff! Not sure if I'll ever collect all of the logo icons though. >.>


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2013)

CAKE!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2013)

Woop new things.

be excite


----------



## Snow (Aug 15, 2013)

Justin said:


> oh and I _might_ have restocked some of the new leaf logo icons, get them before they're gone! don't tell jeremy!



sob.....only an hour and they've started selling out! I can't believe I missed out, I've been saving bells for them for so long!

- - - Post Merge - - -

consoled myself with cake...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

You fixed the thing in the group item <3 One thing to strike off on my site suggestions!

Thanks for restocking the collectible! I've got a complete collection now.

I'm curious. Have you guys considered looking into making restocking an automated function that runs weekly/monthly/bimonthly/whatever time period? I mean, if possible, it could be a bot that checks the stock of each item and sees how many are in stock. If, say, the Chocolate Cake is supposed to have 15 in stock, but only has 5 in stock, then 10 more would be added to put it at 15 in stock.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh yay!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 15, 2013)

Argh, I missed the logo icons. Stupid time zones


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

Are all of the items restocked weekly?  Almost every time I check everything is out of stock except the plain cake.


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2013)

Added some stock to a bunch of items just now. Get em while they last!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2013)

#YOBO: You only buy once


----------



## Snow (Aug 25, 2013)

ARGH as usual I've missed it again. Any reason they can't be stocked in numbers enough to last say, 12 hours?


----------



## Riesz (Aug 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> Added some stock to a bunch of items just now. Get em while they last!



Yay!  Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2013)

Yaaay~ got some new collectibles @-@

My quest for all the collectibles continues though T~T


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

What are you talking about?  I just now bought and am using an avatar width extension.  Was it intentionally restocked, or did I magically find it not to be sold out because of a delivery error?


EDIT: I was going to save up to start a group, but I remembered I don't really have any good ideas.  Plus the fact that I was still far away.  Well, at least I was lucky enough to get a bigger avatar.

EDIT: Btw, since I'm already here.  What do envelopes do?  I bought a bunch of them awhile ago and have no idea what to use them for.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 25, 2013)

Envelopes let you send one message to multiple people at once.


----------



## Justin (Sep 5, 2013)

Just updated the stock for some of the collectibles at a different time than usual! Should address any complaints about unfairness due to time zones.

Also, I know it was said before in this thread but for real this time, we should have an brand new collectible or two live by the end of the weekend. Stay tuned.


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2013)

can it be a can of sweg for 30,000 bells and i'll buy it????


----------



## Justin (Sep 20, 2013)

Updated some stock!


----------



## windfall (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you guys have any plans for any more new collectables?


----------



## Justin (Sep 20, 2013)

windfall said:


> Do you guys have any plans for any more new collectables?



Always. Should have a new series starting before the end of the month. Don't forget that the October birthstone will be available soon too. 









halloween


----------



## windfall (Sep 20, 2013)

Excellent. I'll look forward to it


----------



## th8827 (Sep 23, 2013)

My Collectables page on the shop is blank... Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Justin (Sep 23, 2013)

th8827 said:


> My Collectables page on the shop is blank... Does anyone else have this problem?



Nope. Are you using an old browser or something? Try a hard refresh?


----------



## Justin (Sep 23, 2013)

Friendly reminder that the September Birthstone leaves the Shop in just a week! Be sure to get yours before time is up.


----------

